# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Новая вредоносная кампания распространяет вымогатель Cerber

## olejah

Новая вредоносная кампания использует набор эксплоитов RIG, ориентированный на устаревшие версии популярных приложений, таких как Flash, Internet Explorer или Microsoft Edge, для распространения вымогателя Cerber. Об этом сообщают эксперты Heimdal Security.

Кампания использует множество вредоносных доменов для осуществления атаки drive-by и ищет устаревшие, уязвимые версии приложений. Таким образом, пользователи, использующие устаревшие версии браузеров или уязвимые плагины, скорее всего, будут заражены вредоносной программой.

В рамках этой атаки, злоумышленники компрометируют сайты и внедряют вредоносные скрипты, которые даже не требуют взаимодействия с пользователем для успешного инфицирования. Хакеры ориентируются только на устаревшие версии Flash Player, Silverlight, Internet Explorer и Microsoft Edge, сообщает Heimdal Security.

Согласно Heimdal Security, набор эксплоитов RIG пытается использовать одну из следующих восьми уязвимостей: CVE-2015-8651 (CVSS-рейтинг: 9.1), CVE-2015-5122 (CVSS-рейтинг: 10, затрагивает почти 100 версий Flash), CVE-2016-4117 (CVSS-рейтинг: 10), CVE-2016-1019 (CVSS-рейтинг: 10), CVE-2016-7200 и CVE-2016-7201 (CVSS-рейтинг: 7.6, затрагивает Microsoft Edge), CVE-2016-3298 (CVSS-рейтинг: 3.6, затрагивает Internet Explorer версий 9, 10, 11) и CVE-2016-0034 (CVSS-рейтинг: 9.3).

После того, как набору эксплоитов удается найти и использовать уязвимость на компьютере, он приступает к загрузке и установке вымогателя Cerber, одного из самых популярных вредоносов прошлого года. Cerber шифрует файлы пользователя и требует выкуп за ключ расшифровки.

По мнению исследователей Heimdal Security, у пользователей есть только один выход, чтобы обезопасить себя от этой угрозы – держать программное обеспечение в актуальном состоянии, регулярно обновляя его.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

